# Perfecto Tanks



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone know of a good supplier of Perfecto Tanks? Im after some 36 inch front opening tanks. They seem to be around £85-£90 from most shops, but Surrey Pet Supplies has them at £68. Its about 150 miles from me, so collection isnt ideal. Anyone know of anywhere like this in the midlands?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Check these out - Welcome To BossAquariums I bought my new vivarium from them and it looks great, they'll make any size you like and if you're buying a few you should get a discounted deal. They charge £40 for delivery to anywhere in England in their own van (not couriers) but even then they should work out cheaper. All the vivariums are made-to-order.

For the Perfecto, Surrey Pet Supplies has them at the cheapest prices I know of.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for that, just sent them an email!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

You're welcome : victory:


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Apologies for ressurecting an older thread but I've been looking for these tanks as well, I have one already and would defiantely use them again. You could try http://www.everythingforpets.com/ who charge a more reasonable £4.95 or if you're local then Surrey Pet Supplies as they are very cheap but colelction only.


----------

